# .75 wpg



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

hi i have a 20G high and currently has one 15w bulb = .75 wpg.
my question is what plants,if any will do well in my aquarium???


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Anubias, java fern, java moss, pehaps some crypts.


----------



## snowlights (May 20, 2011)

Because it's a high I'm iffy, since the height can have an effect. 

My tank is low light (roughly 1 wpg, maybe less) but I have java fern, java moss, 2 types of anubias, 3 crypt wendtii, 3 crypt balansae and babytears (I'm guessing it's babytears, I bought fish and they gave me a chunk for free), dwarf lily has grown rather large. All seem to be doing well. I tried an amazon sword since I read some people were able to grow theirs in low light-it grew a bunch of new leafs at first and then slowly died off. 

What is the K range of the bulb? Is it a tube or a spiral CFL? Your substrate needs to be taken into account too, I have a mix of sand and Fluorite and I dose Seachem's Flourish + root tabs.


----------

